# Favorite Pics of your Chi.....



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Ok everyone! Let's see your favorite pics of your Chi's!!  I'll get us started w/ Tito and Marley.*

*Marley*

















*
Tito*

























*And the pic in my siggy is another favorite of Teeter.  Can't wait to see ya'lls pics!! OH I'M SO EXCITED!!!! This is going to be SOOOOOO much fun to watch! :-D*


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww, those fotos are soooo cute. I love napping puppies; here's Piña doing what she does best (when she's not terrorizing our cat)


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

i wish i had a chi lol luvly picz guys


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

this is one of my fav pics of teddy...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Love this one of baby Gizzie in his Daddy's guitar case


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Hear are two of my favs of Pea!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's one of my favorite Madison pics:









Here are 2 of my favorite Rylie pics:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Here are 10 of my favorite Carl pics...
lol, jk. I'll try to narrow it down...*sigh*


































Ok I'm forcing myself to stop because I have literally 7 more pictures that I want to post...


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I have more pics of Hershey than Jax, it's so hard to choose, but here are my favs:


JAX

























Hershey


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's really hard to choose but here's a couple

Bella 










Poco


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: These are my two most favorite pictures EVER!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Here are Taz and Teddy (Tinkerbell refused to sit still for the picture)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Everyone's pictures are soooo cute. This one is my all-time favorite and it captures both of them!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...great thread

I have sooooo many pics of Scruffy that i LOVE but I will just post 2:










and this one is my absolute fave:











:wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Awh guys! The pics are soooooooooooooooooooo great!!!! :-D I am totally loving these!!!!

Hey......how old is Hershey? And Jackson is shaped so much like Tito (other than Tito being extremely leggy) that it amazes me!!

And OMG SCRUFF! You are so smooch-worthy!! :-D


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's Tank goin nuts over bracelets lol.


----------



## rubyk (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is some of Ruby Ann,but my favorite is the one's where she ran to give my Grandaughter Scarlet a kiss and my Grandson Cameron is holding her.Ruby is so good with the little one's.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I have just come to the conclusion that I have entirely too many favorite pics of my kids :lol: But none the less, I have narrowed it down! Here we go...

*Lina First (cause she's older and she says that's the way it should be :roll: :lol: )*

















*Boss Hogg (I know I know! 3 of 1 and not the other...bad mommy!)*


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Lina an Boss r just way too cute!! but so r the others!! great pix evry1!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> Awh guys! The pics are soooooooooooooooooooo great!!!! :-D I am totally loving these!!!!
> 
> Hey......how old is Hershey? And Jackson is shaped so much like Tito (other than Tito being extremely leggy) that it amazes me!!
> 
> And OMG SCRUFF! You are so smooch-worthy!! :-D


Hershey will be 7 months on Jan 24th. Jax is just now 7 months as well. Jackson has short, stubby legs, but Hershey has loooong legs. LoL!  

This is a fantastic thread. :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

OK this si really hard to chose which pic but heres 3 of my favs! everyones chis are so cute, i like this thread! 



















this ones from the first day i got him home! 








[/b]


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

My all time favorite of Diesel:









And... one of my favorite's of Brutus:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Everyones pics are great


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree, so cute! :love4:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's my fav of Bindii;










Here's my fave of Pepi;










Here's my fave of Lillie;


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Here is one of my very favorites of Tucker









Then there's this one.... Our first meeting...









And finally, my third choice:Mr. Zoomie


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok. I totally agree! This is a pretty cool thread. I didn't think it would become so popular, but I'm glad I started it. Here are a few things I have to say;

Brutus completely stole my heart w/ that adorable pic!!!!!!

And I have come to the realization that I never get tired of looking at any of the chis on this site!! It's so awesome to have somewhere to come to see beautiful chis whenever you want!!! Thanks for replying everyone! Keep the pics coming!!! :-D


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> Brutus completely stole my heart w/ that adorable pic!!!!!!
> 
> And I have come to the realization that I never get tired of looking at any of the chis on this site!! It's so awesome to have somewhere to come to see beautiful chis whenever you want!!! Thanks for replying everyone! Keep the pics coming!!! :-D


Thank you!! :wink: 

I agree with you. I ♥ coming on here every day and looking at all of the adorable Chi's! I don't think I'd be half as addicted to Chihuahua's if I didn't have all of you awesome people to share my love with. My family & friends think I'm crazy! :roll:


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy (Jan 9, 2006)

You have adorable chihuahuas! I wish I had one! In fact, I wish we have one! I am sitting here with my friend Chelsea.


----------

